# Is the alfalfa in the Mazuri mix bad for my rats?



## pood (Sep 2, 2010)

I've been doing a little research on what rat blocks to get for my 2 boys and the 2 suggested brands were Harlan and Mazuri.

People have suggested Mazuri's pellets (23% protein, not the breeder version) because growing babies need more protein, but I've also read the Mazuri blocks contain alfalfa which are bad for rats.

What are your guy's opinion on this? Should I get Harlan or Mazuri? I'm not too keen on the prices...I just want to feed the best food to my boys.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Alfalfa's not necessarily bad for rats, they just can't get any nutrients from it. Overall, Harlan Teklad is superior, so if you have the ability to get it, go for it. Depending on where you live, there area few rescue sites, breeders, stores, etc. that will ship it in bulk which is ultimately a lot cheaper than buying small bags. Even though babies do need a bit more protein you'd probably be best ordering 2014 (14%) and just supplimenting them with scrambled eggs, chicken, yogurt, etc. unless you order a small amount of something higher or a combo pack 

MRR Food Store: http://www.mainelyratrescue.org/store2/
Flower Town Chinchillas (Canada): http://www.chinchilla.ca/list.php?Category=F&source=feed
PetFoodDirect: http://www.petfooddirect.com/Produc...ein-4018-Rodent-Diet-40-lbs-(formerly-Harlan)


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

They can not digest alfalfa, so basically its an ingredient to bulk up the block for more profits. All of the ingredients in lab blocks are very poor quality. Its the synthetic vitamin K which gives them the shine... not the health benefits from eating good quality food.

Honestly, all lab blocks are a waste of money, even Harlan. I can't wait for research to surface and prove just how terrible they are. (Remember where you heard that from first ) Of course though, they are the best you can get at this moment in time... 

The best diet you can feed is a home made grain mix. Not the shaunamite, not suebees. A natural grain mix - no dog food, no puffed cereal, no sugared cereal... just grains and some seeds. But to make the mix takes an understanding of the ingredients involved... so you know how much of each to add. If you get it wrong it'll be just as bad a diet as the lab blocks.


----------

